# Kayaker missing on the Potomac



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just heard it on the Richmond News Last night but it happened wednesday

http://www.somdnews.com/article/201...g-kayaker-continues&template=southernMaryland


http://www.wusa9.com/story/news/loc...iver-search-underwayjeryll-dickerson/8815727/


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Always hate to hear this. Floatation gear is a must.


----------

